# 8 string Custom guitar!



## NHo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi!

Here are some pics of my new 8 string guitar.
Neck: 7pcs maple/amarant
Body: Mahogany/ Flamed maple top
Hipshot hardware
Pu will be: BK aftermath!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 28, 2012)

I know there are structural reasons to have a neck like that, but I think it looks really cool from the back!


----------



## Maggai (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks great, who built it???


----------



## NHo (Aug 28, 2012)

My friend and me


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 28, 2012)

NHo said:


> My friend and me



Gonna be fights over who keeps it!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 28, 2012)

that body binding/inlay thing is awesome
looks fantastic


----------



## NHo (Aug 28, 2012)

TheOddGoat said:


> Gonna be fights over who keeps it!



My friend is more like a PRS fan, so he already has this custom axe:
(Meanwhile he changed the pu cover to maple.)


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 28, 2012)

^ Wow, that finish + pickup rings and the gold bridge look so awesome together. Makes me very interested in seeing how your build turns out! And I agree with the previous person, that neck looks wonderful.


----------



## NHo (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!
I'll be posting more pics ASAP.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 1, 2012)

That inlay around the body looks great!


----------



## NHo (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a new picture...It'll soon be ready!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 25, 2012)

The binding on the body looks great!!


----------



## tommychains (Sep 27, 2012)

amazing build so far! keep up the good work. definitely looking forward to the outcome!


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 27, 2012)

The fretboard inlays are a very nice touch!


----------



## NHo (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you guys!
There are a few new modifications, so i'll be posting new pics soon!


----------



## patata (Jan 1, 2013)

One of the most solid builds here.
Please tell me it'll have an ebony fb


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 1, 2013)

Is that fretboard amarant, too? Any idea how it holds it's color with time/UV exposure?


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 2, 2013)

One of the most beautiful guitar builds I've seen on the site so far, amazing.


----------



## NHo (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you guys for the posts!

We had a little trouble with the custom truss rod. It broke after we glued on the fretboard...So we had to remove it, and build a new truss rod from better materials (took a lot of time to get them in this f*king country...no comment). The a new fb again :/
So here we are...the neck profile is almost ready, tomorrow we'll install the frets and hopefully I can serve you with some new pic..


----------



## NHo (Feb 23, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> Is that fretboard amarant, too? Any idea how it holds it's color with time/UV exposure?



As we know it so far, the amaranth holds the color quite well, probably gets a bit darker..but I'm planning a gloss finish on that too (like on maple fretboards)..not sure about the painting yet :S


----------



## ugly_guitar_guy (Feb 23, 2013)

How about some insight on how you did the inside binding process? It looks great, on both the body and headstock.


----------



## NHo (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry for the pics...this is the quality of a sammy note....
anyway...we finished the neck profile, and the frets are in..


----------



## NHo (Feb 27, 2013)

The first string is on!


----------



## Basti (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations, you made me utter a little-girl giggle that I'm not all that proud of. 

Anyway, you really should be proud


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm.. can't see any of the images you posted, and the URLs aren't working for me either.


----------



## NHo (Feb 27, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Hmm.. can't see any of the images you posted, and the URLs aren't working for me either.




How about now?


----------



## Navid (Feb 27, 2013)

ugly_guitar_guy said:


> How about some insight on how you did the inside binding process? It looks great, on both the body and headstock.



I'm pretty sure he did it this way:
Made a template
Routing with a bearing router bit with the diameter of the size of the width of his abalone stripes
Glued the abalone in


----------



## NHo (Feb 27, 2013)

Navid said:


> I'm pretty sure he did it this way:
> Made a template
> Routing with a bearing router bit with the diameter of the size of the width of his abalone stripes
> Glued the abalone in



Yup! Like that!


----------



## nutsock (Feb 27, 2013)

looking good!


----------



## NHo (Mar 24, 2013)

I still don't have my camera at home, so I had to make these with my samsung note...not the best quality, but, i think, you'll see the point


----------



## NHo (Mar 24, 2013)

So we've put together to see how itt works before the paintjob.
The nut nut isn't glued in yet (as you can see  )
We still have some sanding left to make, and I'm waiting for the graphtech ghost system to install. That's why we have two more holes left on the body.
The interesting thing is, I've bought a new set of rotosound bass strings, and the .85 string made a weird noise. Has anyone met with this? 
After I changed it to a used string, the noise diappeared.


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm digging the hell out of this build dude, that neck gives me a boner about as long as that neck.


----------



## admaxo (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice man!


----------



## NHo (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you guys!
I think I1ve got the color.
Should look like this:





Opinions?


----------



## Diggi (Mar 26, 2013)

NHo said:


> Thank you guys!
> I think I1ve got the color.
> Should look like this:
> 
> ...



That's badass, but here's my vote for BLOOD red.... !


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 26, 2013)

do it do it do it do it do it do it do it

also


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty tasty looking axe going on here. Looking forward to seeing it all finished up!


----------



## skeels (Mar 26, 2013)

^Ditto! Love that little ring around the output jack!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 26, 2013)

That trim around the input jacket is such a nice touch. I want that neck NOW.


----------



## NHo (Mar 27, 2013)

Diggi said:


> That's badass, but here's my vote for BLOOD red.... !



Good idea, but my other custom git will be blood red, which i'm starting right now, while waiting for the piezzo system


----------



## NHo (May 26, 2013)

Long time, since I last posted here...the 8stringer is almost ready for the paintjob, the piezos have arrived, meanwhile I started to build a 7stringer on my own. Here are the pics:


----------



## NHo (May 26, 2013)

As you can see, I'm a huge fan of the RG series


----------



## NHo (May 26, 2013)

The body is walnut, the top is ash.
The neck is 5pc mahogany/maple
The fingerboard is maple.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 26, 2013)

How wide are the pieces of the neck on the first one? I"m doing a 5 piece neck on my build but 7 looks awesome. especially with the maple and amaranth.


----------



## ferret (May 26, 2013)

I really dig your inlay choice.


----------



## NHo (May 26, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> How wide are the pieces of the neck on the first one? I"m doing a 5 piece neck on my build but 7 looks awesome. especially with the maple and amaranth.



I can't remember, but I'll measure it for you next time I get there.


----------



## NHo (May 26, 2013)

NHo said:


> The body is walnut, the top is ash.
> The neck is 5pc mahogany/maple
> The fingerboard is maple.



I'm thinking on the right pickup option (bridge only). Any suggestions?


----------



## muffinbutton (May 26, 2013)

NHo said:


> I can't remember, but I'll measure it for you next time I get there.



Thanks a ton dude!


----------



## NHo (May 26, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Thanks a ton dude!



No prob.


----------



## NHo (Jun 1, 2013)

Latest news: the pickup will be Lundgren M7 
And the custom bridge is ready for the paintjob:


----------



## NHo (Jun 1, 2013)

The saddles are from the 8 string hipshot bridge. (there are the piezos is that)


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice job on the bridge dude, was that done by hand or CNC?


----------



## NHo (Jun 1, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Nice job on the bridge dude, was that done by hand or CNC?



CNC of course..it turned out quite precise 
Maybe a bit high, but I can live with it happily


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful guitar! i love working with purpleheart. Paradoxically enough, when i lived in Venezuela the stuff was readily available as it is a local wood. Here in Spain i have maple, but can´t find any purpleheart.

Laminated necks of those 2 woods look amazing


----------



## NHo (Jun 3, 2013)

eddiewarlock said:


> Beautiful guitar! i love working with purpleheart. Paradoxically enough, when i lived in Venezuela the stuff was readily available as it is a local wood. Here in Spain i have maple, but can´t find any purpleheart.
> 
> Laminated necks of those 2 woods look amazing



I love purpleheart too..such a hard and graet resonating wood...
That 8 string is the most resonating guitar, I've ever played on...


----------



## NHo (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok...so it's been a while...The 8 stringer is ready for the paintjob, the 7 string is almost ready. Here are some pics:


----------



## skeels (Sep 20, 2013)

I looove that stain!

Is that a sanded back black and then red?

I must know!


----------



## schwiz (Sep 20, 2013)

God damn that thing is super sexy. I can't say that I'm a big fan of the red with black backing, I would have liked to see a navy blue with black backing. But hey, it's not my guitar. Much credit for building this thing from the ground up. Nice work!


----------



## NHo (Sep 21, 2013)

skeels said:


> I looove that stain!
> 
> Is that a sanded back black and then red?
> 
> I must know!




Exactly! But I'll have to sand this back once more, and than the gloss finish...I don't like satin :S


----------



## NHo (Sep 21, 2013)

schwiz said:


> God damn that thing is super sexy. I can't say that I'm a big fan of the red with black backing, I would have liked to see a navy blue with black backing. But hey, it's not my guitar. Much credit for building this thing from the ground up. Nice work!



5-600 bucks with the used lundgren.
the 8 stringer will have blue finish


----------



## schwiz (Sep 21, 2013)

NHo said:


> 5-600 bucks with the used lundgren.
> the 8 stringer will have blue finish



What you're producing is worth way more than that! #jealous


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 21, 2013)

more pics of the 8 please


----------



## Prophetable (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm liking the way those 3-dot inlays look.


----------



## NHo (Sep 21, 2013)

schwiz said:


> What you're producing is worth way more than that! #jealous




The product may worth more than that, but it costs me around that price.
Anyway...it will never be perfect in my eyes, 'cause it was fully made by hand, no cnc and stuff..so I'll always see the small imperfections in it


----------



## NHo (Sep 21, 2013)

Erick Kroenen said:


> more pics of the 8 please



Soon my friend...
Maybe I'll have time on the next weekend to start the paintjob. I1ll post you pics than.


----------



## NHo (Oct 26, 2013)

Here are some new one from the 8:


----------



## NHo (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## NHo (Oct 26, 2013)

Didn't have time to finish it yet, but it'll get the clearcoat on the next week...hopefully


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 26, 2013)

These look amazing!


----------



## sezna (Oct 26, 2013)

Really cool and unique fretboard inlays! I love it!


----------



## NHo (Oct 27, 2013)

A few more pics..
(the 7 is ready)


----------



## NHo (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## NHo (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Oct 27, 2013)

good work done! you should be proud


----------



## patata (Oct 27, 2013)

How's that lundgren treating you?


----------



## NHo (Oct 27, 2013)

LanguageOfStrings said:


> good work done! you should be proud




Thanks mate!


----------



## NHo (Oct 27, 2013)

patata said:


> How's that lundgren treating you?




I like them a lot! I have another one in my RG7621. Great sounding pu-s.


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 28, 2013)

amazing work! Can't wait to see that 8 full finished! 

Seriously stunning guitars you've created and the attention to detail hasn't got un-noticed


----------



## NHo (Oct 28, 2013)

Neilzord said:


> amazing work! Can't wait to see that 8 full finished!
> 
> Seriously stunning guitars you've created and the attention to detail hasn't got un-noticed




Thank you!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 28, 2013)

Mad skills dude!!
I'm happy when I managed to assemble a wardrobe and seeing people build stuff like this... damn


----------



## chrisxrome (Oct 28, 2013)

Both look amazing! That black/red stain is awesome, inlays look awesome. Super awesome all round. 

All you folks on here make me want to attempt a build all the god-damn time!


----------



## NHo (Oct 28, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Mad skills dude!!
> I'm happy when I managed to assemble a wardrobe and seeing people build stuff like this... damn




Thank you Sir!


----------



## NHo (Oct 28, 2013)

chrisxrome said:


> Both look amazing! That black/red stain is awesome, inlays look awesome. Super awesome all round.
> 
> All you folks on here make me want to attempt a build all the god-damn time!




Glad you like it!

GL if you start one...belive me..you'll need it


----------



## NHo (Feb 16, 2014)

So finally it's ready...it needs a different set of strings, and a little more adjustment, but it sonuds and feels awesome


----------



## NHo (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## NHo (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## pondman (Feb 16, 2014)

Super cool builds and skills.


----------



## patata (Feb 16, 2014)

damn


----------



## Coreysaur (Feb 16, 2014)

So much win.


----------



## Tordah (Feb 16, 2014)

The fretboard! Jesus tap-dancing Christ! LOOOOOOOVE.


----------



## patata (Feb 16, 2014)

why you have wound the string so many times?you have locking tuners


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Feb 16, 2014)

NHo said:


> So finally it's ready...it needs a different set of strings, and a little more adjustment, but it sonuds and feels awesome


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 16, 2014)

That looks incredible.


----------



## NHo (Feb 16, 2014)

patata said:


> why you have wound the string so many times?you have locking tuners



Because it's still in test phase, and if i have to get rid of the strings, it's easier to put back them if they're longer.


----------



## skeels (Feb 16, 2014)

Super nice!


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 16, 2014)

impressive!


----------



## pondman (Feb 16, 2014)

NHo said:


> Because it's still in test phase, and if i have to get rid of the strings, it's easier to put back them if they're longer.



Amen on that one.


----------



## BEADGBE (Feb 16, 2014)

by far one of the best builds ive seen on this forum. how much for a lefty 8-string lol ps im a canuck.


----------



## NHo (Feb 17, 2014)

BEADGBE said:


> by far one of the best builds ive seen on this forum. how much for a lefty 8-string lol ps im a canuck.



Thanks!
BTW, I'm not an official luthier, It's just a hobby for me, and I wanted a non-stock 8 stringer too 
I would gladly make you one, but honestly, I don't want to stand in the line...there are too many luthiers out there these days, and is becoming unpopular, to be one of them...if you know what I mean...


----------



## shikamaru (Feb 17, 2014)

oh my god I love the combo of the amarant fretboard and blue finish, great job man, really impressive work. Congrats to your friend too.

I thought graphtech&#8217;s acoustiphonic preamp only allowed 7 strings for their preamp, did you add another one for the last string ?


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow. 

The finished article is truly impressive as hell! , Stunning choice in colour.!!! Going back to the attention to detail I mentioned earlier.... 

How about a picture of that Jack socket now its all finished?!


----------



## Bloodshredder (Feb 17, 2014)

She's beautiful!


----------



## NHo (Feb 17, 2014)

shikamaru said:


> oh my god I love the combo of the amarant fretboard and blue finish, great job man, really impressive work. Congrats to your friend too.
> 
> I thought graphtechs acoustiphonic preamp only allowed 7 strings for their preamp, did you add another one for the last string ?



A had to buy another saddle and that little thingy above the preamp on this picture: http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/maKoNJ8e3Cs04HJhlsJ3_xA.jpg

It should work fine, but i still have some issues because of the string gauge. The string doesnt always reach the piezzo (at least that's what i think)


----------



## NHo (Feb 17, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Wow.
> 
> The finished article is truly impressive as hell! , Stunning choice in colour.!!! Going back to the attention to detail I mentioned earlier....
> 
> How about a picture of that Jack socket now its all finished?!



I will do it soon my good sir


----------

